# Firing on all cylinders...



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 12, 2013)

Picked a bagful on Saturday morning...

This was Monday afternoon:


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 13, 2013)

looking good D90


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks good!

I'm picking about everything out of my gardens right now too,






Along with squash, beans, ect.. and mellons too,






Even made a few pies,






This is the time of the year to be "eatin" goooood! lol

SR


----------



## tbow388 (Aug 15, 2013)

*My Stuff*

Here is a pic of my pickings.






I have enough tomatoes put up now. I have sold 50 pounds and have given a bunch away to neighbors.

I think I should have planted more okra since I am only getting 5 or 6 pods a day.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 22, 2013)

Heck, now we're about to redline:






Basket has about twice as many beans as the bowl, so looks like I'll be canning this weekend.

A lot of the toms will end up going to a food pantry.


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 22, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Heck, now we're about to redline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u is just one pickin fool there Dal. like the italian squash but my customers don't.:msp_confused:


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 22, 2013)

Those will probably end up as compost -- I like them *small* like summer squash size...but holy cow do they put on size this time of year FAST. Maybe I missed one that could've been picked a few days ago, I wouldn't have missed all three.

And it was too late to enter the fair in town....one of these years I'll be coordinated enough. Had to sign up by Tuesday and drop off by noon yesterday...$5 prize of the biggest zuke 

If I had a family to feed, I'd be making some Zucchini lasagna. I'd think once cooked it would freeze well, but I don't have a deep freezer either


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 25, 2013)

Saturday morning's haul. Taking a vacation day on Monday to get some canning done. Picking the maters a bit green seems to reduce how much I lose to rot on the vine -- I do have late blight or something working its way through them now.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 26, 2013)

And lets see...it's 10:40pm and I'm canning 

Just Ducky: Canning!

Heck, most of the blog post is done before the canning, hope I'm done before midnight.

ETA:
This was today's pickings:





Oh...and I really need to start harvesting the cabbage and making coleslaw and sauerkraut soon!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Peppers! I never got more than a couple small peppers in the past...got a bunch of Bell peppers I left on the vines to see if I can get 'em a bit bigger.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 6, 2013)

And just remembered about this pic -- last Saturday AM:






The red cabbage became a big bowl of coleslaw for a family party. The green cabbage is now packed in a 1/2 gallon canning jar becoming sauerkraut.


----------

